# New pressure canner quesyions



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Morning all. DW has been water bath canning for some time and has now ventured into the _*idea*_ of pressure canning and has asked me to do some looking for her.
A few questions as she has a little fear because of horror stories she has heard over the years. She does know that following the instructions is important, but is wondering if there is and "idiot proof" canner out there.
Along with the above, personal recomendations from experience as to the best ones out there and what to look for...i.e. quality, replacement parts, reliability, etc.
Thank you all in advance for info as we enter into a new stage of homesteading.
Matt


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Do not fear using a pressure canner for your foods. If I can do it..anyone can..and I was a "city" girl those many years ago doing up my first tomatoes and waiting to hear that "ping" from the lids sealing. Just follow the directions and if your temperature goes up and down a little during the canning do not panic. The foods will be find. I really don't think the canner will explode...if the lid is placed and locked well. You can't ..not.. not..lock the lid..properly. It won't close if not locked correctly... You will be fine.. trust me...Good Luck...


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Basically, there are three canners out there. The All American (BIG bucks!), the Presto and the Mirror, which some say has lost some quality since being bought by another company. I have 4 Mirro's that are from the 85 or so era and the early 2000's. I like them.

Presto makes a very good canner and I would buy one of those if I were buying one today.

All American is VERY expensive and doesn't do anything that the others don't do.

There are so many safe guards built into a canner that it's nearly impossible to have problems. It's alot like asking if anyone knows of a safe cook stove that is "idiot proof". Well, they are all safe if used properly. You can't turn a burner on high, put a pot of grease on it and walk away. You're bound to have problems. I'm sure she knows that!

Just follow the directions that come with it and she will be fine.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Like Sally said above, I have an older model Mirro and I like it but I wouldn't buy one of the new ones. I too prefer the Presto models. They are an excellent value for the money and easy and safe to use. Your type of stove and the size of canner you need and can use are 2 important issues to consider when buying. EX: If you have a smooth/glass top stove there are several models you won't be able to use. The Presto 16 qt. model is approved for use on glass top ranges.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Tell the wife not to worry, there are no more pressure canner horror stories since they can no longer explode. By law, any pressure cookers and canners made after 1995, must have at least 3 self-releasing pressure valves to keep them from exploding; making pressure cooking/canning 100% safe nowadays. 

What happens is, if the pressure gets too high, one or more of those valves (tiny gaskets actually) pops themselves off, creating a steam/pressure release like a vent so the whole thing no longer can blow up. You only actually need 1 pressure release, but the reason for 3 of them is just an extra precaution. If one fails, there's 2 backups. Plus if you would accidentally turn the pressure cooker/canner on high heat and walk away forgetting about it, if the pressure would build quickly, there are additional valves to blow to bring it down to a safe level more quickly.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

BTW, we've had glass top stove discussions in the past and no one has had a problem using even the largest All American canner. They're not approved for glass tops, but as long as you don't drop it on the glass and fill it while on the stove top, there's no problem. You just have to be a bit more careful.

If your serious about pressure canning, check some of the threads on the All American canner. They are extra heavy duty all cast aluminum construction and heat incredibly evenly. You will save money in the long run because they last several generations. There's also no gasket to replace and very few parts to ever go bad. They are pricey, but when you consider the cost over the years of rubber gaskets, replacement dials, cheap plastic parts, having to have your dial re-calibrated, etc. you will find you easily save the difference. Plus the canner and all parts are American made.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> BTW, we've had glass top stove discussions in the past and no one has had a problem using even the largest All American canner. They're not approved for glass tops, but as long as you don't drop it on the glass and fill it while on the stove top, there's no problem.


Yes we have had several such discussions and if you read through them you'll find reports of both manufacturer warranties that can be voided if used for canning and of burners cycling off and on due to trapped heat thus making proper pressure difficult if not impossible to maintain.

Smooth/glass top stoves can be used for canning but there are still issues that must be taken into consideration when using them that do not occur with other types of heat sources.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Not only canning police -- now pressure canner and stove police. :smack


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Where are 3 pressure relief valves ? I just have an overpressure plug. 
I have 2 Presto canners. 
I don't think she is being a stove or pressure canner police, I think she was trying to keep someone from potentially harming their glass top stove. I do know of someone who had their stove crack due to the weight of a canner. That, and I tried using the glass top stove for canning in our old office. It would not keep it at a constant pressure. 
It kept cycling on and off. Another friend had sugar get on her glass top stove the first time she made jelly. It permanently pitted it, so things can happen with some brands and models of those stoves.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

The point of 'it could happen' was taken. I pointed out that although it 'can' happen, if you're careful, it doesn't appear to happen -- based on many past threads and discussions from people who actually do it. 

That should have been the end of it because both sides of the issue have been presented and we should have gotten back on track to the original topic. 

So back on topic..............

Most pressure cookers and canners have a little tiny rubber gasket thing in the lid, along with a small metal one. The rubber one will blow out; the metal one is of a special low melt alloy that will actually melt away if the pressure (thus temperature) reaches the danger point. Plus the rubber gasket on the dial is also designed to blow out if all else fails. Some also have specially designed flanges on the edges of the main sealing lid gasket (the big inner lid gasket) that will push the gasket to side in the event the pressure gets too high.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Hmm, my Prestos only have a rubber overpressure plug. There is no soft alloy metal along with mine, nor do they have rubber around the dial gauge. It is just metal and screws in. On mine I only have the over pressure plug. The only replacement part listed is the over pressure plug, a new vent pipe, counterweight, dial gauge, and rubber gasket. I do use the 3 piece weight set instead of the counterweight, though. Won't go back to using the dial again. 
The new canners are safe, though. The only time they would "blow" would be due to a person not watching a dial gauge canner. Another reason I love the weights, since they self vent. Then, as said, just the little rubber gasket will blow at that point if a person let the dial gauge get too high. By then, you would hear that counterweight making a lot of racket ! Don't know how you could really miss the signs by that time. 
So, my suggestion is to get a weighted gauge canner or get the Presto and buy the 3 piece weight set and use it as a weighted canner. They are really, really, safe. 
The All American comes with both on them. They are more expensive canners. Very good, but I cannot lift them due to how heavy they are and I have a very hard time doing the bolts all the way around. Personally, I would not buy a new Mirro with the changes they have made to them. The cheap springs in the handles don't hold up.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Lucy, 2 of yours would be the pressure plug and the weight. I forgot to mention that ones with the weights acts as pressure releases too. My All American is built like that too. Too much pressure they will actually "lift" and release steam pressure.

Your 3rd one would either be that you have one the big gasket lid release things (which will actually flop the gasket to the side if too much pressure builds up, thus breaking the seal; or your dial coupling will melt open. The alloy they use looks just like the rest of the lid, so it's hard to tell by looking at it. You can usually tell from under the lid better.

You are right about the All American -- they are HEAVY! I use to have a hard time getting all the clamps screwed down evenly, but after about the 6 canner full, I got the hang of it and wonder why I had such a hard time.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Part of my problem with the AA canners is that I am short, so trying to stand and tighten them down is hard for me to reach. 
My Prestos are the ones I got the weight sets for, so I still have the dial on them, too. I don't even bother to test my own gauges.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank you all for the advice and knowledge...looks like I have some hunting and the wife has some shopping to do!
Matt


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Just picked up a Presto 16 qt. presure canner/cooker today...should make for an interesting week! When we begin and results will be posted...Thanks for all the info. DW also sends her thanks.
Matt


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

I love my prestos! I hope you do too! Happy Canning!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I have presto canners too. Love them. I prefer the weights over a guage, but everyone has different ideas.

My DIL cans on her glass top stove. They all live through it, stove lives, PC lives, and the people who eat the food live.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Roadking
You might check with your county extension agent, ours offers a canning course once a year. Even though I had been canning for a long time it was fun and interesting.
Nancy


----------

